# Cleveland Welding Wednesday



## saladshooter (Jul 8, 2020)

CWC bikes deserve a day too! Let's see em!

1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 8, 2020)

1936/37 Cleveland Welding Pilot


----------



## all riders (Jul 8, 2020)

1946 awaiting some love


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2020)

There's more than a couple threads on Wednesday.
Should we bump 'em all?
CWC built this 1940 Western Flyer
Western Flyer Wednesday too.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 8, 2020)

1945 RoadMaster


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Jul 8, 2020)

1937 CWC built Lacks Zephyr


----------



## 1motime (Jul 8, 2020)

Trail Blazer.  Some have a problem with it.  I like it as is!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2020)

Early ladies '37 CWC Roadmaster Supreme in a rarely seem color scheme.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2020)

36 Speed King and 41 Royal Master!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2020)

1938 Berry Cohen Special.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1225748



Let’s see the whole enchilada Sir


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2020)

..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 9, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Let’s see the whole enchilada Sir





Here you go. Nuthin' special. Haven't done much with it since finding at auction in 2016. Oiled the bearings. Fresh rubber. Think it was repainted by a bike shop in Cheyenne. Need to go through the entire bike one day.....


----------



## Starnger (Jul 9, 2020)

Here is my 1951 Roadmaster i am currently working on. Going to be a restomod, parts are not really that easily available here in Europe (Poznan, Poland). So forgive me some different eras mixture.
At this moment it is being prepared to be painted, while i am still waiting for more parts to be delivered from US. So the stem, seat and the wheels would be changed to period correct ones, and maybe the kickstand too. I have also custom made original sprocket reproduction with the laser cutter, that is not yet put on a bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 15, 2020)

1938 DeLuxe Model 1826


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2020)

@THEGOLDENGREEK 

Where you at with that new lovely lady??


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok Mike, heres my  1941 women's tall tank just found in a barn! Waiting on grips and got to put the drop stand on!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2020)

1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2020)

'48 Western Flyer CWC


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2020)

36 CWC WF, guess this could fit over in Western Flyer Wednesday thread also!


----------



## 39zep (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## COB (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## DonChristie (Jul 22, 2020)

Another 36 I once owned.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2020)

39 Hawthorne/Zep. CWC 
Currently blown up in pieces.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 22, 2020)

1937 DeLuxe Model 01826


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 22, 2020)

B serial 1937 Roadmaster special model 0226-S double bar motor bike. Old, but kind of cool, repaint.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 22, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Early ladies '37 CWC Roadmaster Supreme in a rarely seem color scheme.
> 
> View attachment 1225787



very nice ......


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 29, 2020)

1937 Chrome Master


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 29, 2020)

My junk

I’ve had the ratty Pilot for years “hence my name!”


The Roadmaster “Dreamliner” is getting built into into my kinda dream balloon tire bike. I’m going to use the frame, tank, and fenders - but everything else will be my favorite bits  from other brand bikes. This is a mockup with the tires off my Strato Flyer


I’m going to build a 50’s hot rod era drag bike with the red frame. Fat n‘ skinny tire whitewalls, red rims, and a satin period correct paintjob is some color other than satin black.

40’s ladies parts bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 29, 2020)

My crusty Royal master bent tank, with locking W fork, delta rear light! Great rider..


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 5, 2020)

1938 Standard


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## 1817cent (Aug 5, 2020)

Early 50's version Hiawatha.  Nice riding machine.


----------



## guffey (Aug 5, 2020)

I think this Hiawatha Shawnee fits here  I would like to find a tank for it   I am pretty sure it never had one from new though


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2020)

guffey said:


> I think this Hiawatha Shawnee fits here  I would like to find a tank for it   I am pretty sure it never had one from new though View attachment 1242408



I would say Huffman built, not CWC.


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2020)

38 - 1st yr 3 gill


----------



## Rat Pilot (Aug 6, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1938 Standard
> View attachment 1242004
> 
> View attachment 1242005
> ...



Wow! That is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Mid 40’s truck


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 12, 2020)

1937 DeLuxe Model 01826


----------



## John (Aug 12, 2020)

1938


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 12, 2020)

..


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2020)

a face only a mother could love, I get it, she is ugly.

Dependable, comfortable, yet ugly.

1947 Roadmaster Deluxe.


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2020)

Really missing the weeknight car shows this summer, WF Tall Tank out last summer.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2020)

1936 Clipper, Lt. Col. Dick Wiessner's old bike...  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/
I rode it down to HB pier today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 12, 2020)

This CWC / Electra combo has since moved on to greener pastures.

I rode it twice after building it and couldn't sell it fast enough.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 19, 2020)

1937 DeLuxe Model 01526


----------



## littleman (Aug 19, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> CWC bikes deserve a day too! Let's see em!
> 
> 1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep
> View attachment 1225674
> ...


----------



## littleman (Aug 19, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2020)

35-36 CWC Western Flyer Klunker!


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 20, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Early ladies '37 CWC Roadmaster Supreme in a rarely seem color scheme.
> 
> View attachment 1225787



my favorite color combo cream and burgandy but this creme and green is right there ...... top five ladies bike of all time i love it........


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2020)

38 Supreme


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 38 Supreme
> View attachment 1255432
> 
> View attachment 1255433
> ...



Nice.!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 38 Supreme
> View attachment 1255432
> 
> View attachment 1255433
> ...



These have the greatest lines!


----------



## all riders (Aug 26, 2020)

1946 C overed W ith C opper (CWC)


----------



## 1motime (Aug 26, 2020)

all riders said:


> 1946 C overed W ith C opper (CWC)View attachment 1255487
> 
> View attachment 1255488
> 
> ...



Did you do that?  Or someone earlier?  Looks to be done a while ago.  Cool look!


----------



## all riders (Aug 26, 2020)

that's me. It's a chemical treatment. the longer you let it sit, the darker it goes. I did the whole bike to a color that would be like copper pipe that's been behind the wall for 20 years and some even darker. Then I sanded some spots and re-applied and quickly wiped off--those are the shiny spots. I waxed over it.


----------



## all riders (Aug 26, 2020)

sorry, just Johnson's paste wax


----------



## dogdart (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2020)

39 3 gill, my Crusty CWC rider!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 2, 2020)

1940 Chrome Master


----------



## 1motime (Sep 2, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1940 Chrome Master
> View attachment 1259380
> 
> View attachment 1259381
> ...



Fantastic bike!  How can something be so flashy and understated at the same time?  Beautiful!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2020)

Cleveland Welding Wednesday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 2, 2020)

..


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

1937, 1938,  & 1940 Roadmaster Supremes


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer, heavy duty hubs, LABL 1943 attached, Baltimore Sun, Light For All  carrier bag, ridden to work quite often still.




Taken today, 7:00 AM


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2020)

40 CWC All American beater!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2020)

37 Zep


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2020)

All gave some, Some gave all.


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 9, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Cleveland Welding Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 1259388
> View attachment 1259389View attachment 1259391View attachment 1259392



And the award goes to Mike Burke ..... best bike on the page ....... to see Betty Page model this bike ....... flying on the wings of a Roadmaster Supreme in the summer of 37 at 14 years old ......... makes Tommy in Sandlots dreams come true!


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 9, 2020)

I just raised the price of every girls seat i own by 200%!


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2020)

The beauty & the beater, a pair of CWC built Hawthorne AA 2 spds


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 16, 2020)

1936 Double Bar


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2020)

The as found picture of the Berry Cohen Special.



Then after some serious,
Martification.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2020)

1953 Luxury Liner--only year for green. V/r Shawn


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 16, 2020)

New to me


----------



## bobbystillz (Sep 16, 2020)

1948 Roadmaster custom


----------



## all riders (Sep 16, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1936 Double Bar
> View attachment 1268271
> 
> View attachment 1268273
> ...



wow! that paint is beautiful simplicity


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks! I wish there were more of the box pins still visible but you get the idea.


all riders said:


> wow! that paint is beautiful simplicity


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2020)

1941 Roadmaster I regrettably let go to make room & raise funds for my Commander project  
Love that RMS style paint scheme.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 16, 2020)

Those Orange pins go on Forever!


fordmike65 said:


> 1941 Roadmaster I regrettably let go to make room & raise funds for my Commander project
> Love that RMS style paint scheme.
> 
> View attachment 1268525


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Those Orange pins go on Forever!



...another favorite feature of this 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2020)

My favorite post war CWC, 3 gill!


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2020)

Had to throw this CWC ride in!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi friends.!!! I was chasing this.

Two beautiful objects for at least (20+)
Years.!!! Already have (1 of 2/)

Now I hope The great (Almighty).!!!

Are Savior  AMEN, AMEN AMEN.!!!

LET ME ENJOY THESE, TWO SOON OR.

LATER.!!!       I WALK BY HIS MANDATES.

SOO I am NOT WORRY AT ALL FOR IT.

Sooner or Later, I'll Find the Truck.
I Want. (Chevrolet /exact.1950) Ofcourse)
HOPE YOU AND YOURS ARE DOING GREAT AND STAY SAFE.!!! ENJOY YOUR BEAUTIFUL BIKES EITHER BOYS.!!! OR GIRLS.!!! BIKES.!!!


----------



## all riders (Sep 17, 2020)

that model truck( 1946 chevy), was my first car. Needless to say, I wish I still had it.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 17, 2020)

all riders said:


> that model truck( 1946 chevy), was my first car. Needless to say, I wish I still had it.



Thanks @ all riders for tell us about it. 
Yes indeed is a Beautiful (1946).

That blue Truck in the Picture. Is belongs.

To a good and very happy & friendly.

Person I know him for years. And also him love the old bikes.  And besides the Truck.


He had @ (1951) Chevy Coupe in Pretty,
Pretty good condition Tooo...

Soo hey never said never.  May you find another one like the first one. Stay safe and have a bless day with family.!!! and friends.!!!


Me I take my time.!!! Like a said before.

Sooner or later I'll get one..


BTW.... HAD TO BE (1950) Chevy Pickup.


Love the Style...


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## John Gailey (Sep 23, 2020)

36


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 1, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1276220
> 
> View attachment 1276221



OOOoooohhhhh.!!! Boy q. Clase de BEAUTY'S (B.Stable.)

You had...Congratulations...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 1, 2020)

Cleveland Welding Thursday?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 1, 2020)

It's Thursday already?!  Sweet!

Thanks Eric!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 1, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Cleveland Welding Thursday?



@ Mr..... Monkeyyarms it doesn't matter. 

I love (CWC) bikes.!!!(24/7)=365 Year out...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 2, 2020)

That's why I was laughing. They are so nice, you get excited and forget what day it is!


----------



## Demzie (Oct 2, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1276220
> 
> View attachment 1276221



That green one is my Favorite. 
Not my favorite Cleveland or my favorite in the lineup.  Its MY FAVORITE.
That's the bike. The one. Its Brilliant.

Erin


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 4, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1937 DeLuxe Model 01826
> 
> View attachment 1233106
> 
> ...



Wow that rwo tone green is beautiful !!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2020)

Happy HUMP day!
Cleveland Weldingnesday.
Blue is Beautiful; blue sky, blue Pacific, blue DBR, out enjoying it all.
1936 Clipper, Lt Col. Dick Weissner's old bike.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 7, 2020)

Miercoles.         ( CWC).    

Aaaaaahhh. Q.

Cheveeereeee...

Stay safe with family and friends and enjoy your beautiful bikes either boys or girls bikes.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 7, 2020)

1937 DeLuxe in beautiful Ouray Colorado


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 14, 2020)

Forgot I got another CWC!

1938 CWC Motor Master


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 14, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> 1937 DeLuxe in beautiful Ouray ColoradoView attachment 1280016
> 
> View attachment 1280017




Nice bike saladshooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Forgot I got another CWC!
> 
> 1938 CWC Motor Master
> View attachment 1284112
> ...


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 14, 2020)

'39/'40


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Got this one on the way...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 11, 2020)

*Last month’s Halloween decorated CWC with oddball PERRY headbadge*


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Nov 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Nov 12, 2020)

1936PEDALER said:


> View attachment 1299881
> View attachment 1299882
> View attachment 1299883
> 
> ...




The top blue bike and the lower green bike are the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hump-Day Bump
Cleveland Welding, Light For All, Bob Heironimous "Light Bus" jersey, HB Power Plant,
Spreading Light with both hands.
Action shot by Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 16, 2020)

39 WF I finally got finished.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2020)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> 39 WF I finally got finished.
> View attachment 1321143
> 
> View attachment 1321145
> ...





Nice work!!     Bringing it for Sunday's Bluz Cruz?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## BWbiker (Dec 16, 2020)

'41 CWC Hawthorne


----------



## JLF (Dec 17, 2020)

Early 50’s CWC built 20.  The bikes in this thread are amazing!  I need to find myself a 26.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 17, 2020)

I had me an OG  38 ZEP.......It was pictured here long ago. But- when it came down to it, well, I had to trade across...... It was just the frame,rear with all parts, and my engine mounting, but, straight across deal......Could'nt pass that one up. Two phone calls= one from my buyer, one as me as a buyer......... There will be others........


----------



## 1953BelAir (Dec 17, 2020)

1 day late and a dollar short. My new favorite. 41 Royal Master, via Don Christie.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2021)

Cleveland Welding Hump-Day Bump for 2021
1936 Clipper


----------



## manuel rivera (Jan 13, 2021)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> 39 WF I finally got finished.
> View attachment 1321143
> 
> View attachment 1321145
> ...



Nice looking  bike chad!


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2021)

This rare 42 CWC built “all American” ( Hawthorn ) framed Western Flyer fits over here also!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## nightrider (Mar 1, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> 1937 CWC built Lacks Zephyr
> 
> View attachment 1225759
> 
> View attachment 1225760



Curious, does your bike have a seat post shim? I have the same frame, maybe a year earlier. None of my post fit.
Thanks, Johnny


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Happy Hump-Day, WEDNESDAY!!!!


nightrider said:


> Curious, does your bike have a seat post shim? I have the same frame, maybe a year earlier. None of my post fit.
> Thanks, Johnny



Yes. 2-piece shim.
1936 Clipper, "A" serial #, "Off-set" bottom bracket. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/




Pretty certain @barneyguey  's has same shims.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 3, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Hump-Day, WEDNESDAY!!!!
> 
> Yes. 2-piece shim.
> 1936 Clipper, "A" serial #, "Off-set" bottom bracket. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/
> ...



Thanks! Mine is also an "A" serial. Guess I'll be looking for a shim. And a badge. Mine has horizonal holes, haven't measured them yet. Your Clipper is rad!
Johnny


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 3, 2021)

Viva.!! Jesus.!!    
And have a bless day with family.!! and friends.!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 3, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Hump-Day, WEDNESDAY!!!!




Really beautiful bike Tripp.


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## sccruiser (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2021)

nightrider said:


> Your Clipper is rad!
> Johnny



Thank you.
It even draws attention from "non-bike" folk.




Happy Hump-day!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## TieDye (Mar 24, 2021)

I really need to get pictures of ALL my CWC bikes. These will have to do for now, so here's a few for you.
Deb


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2021)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## dogdart (Apr 28, 2021)

My "new to me " DBR. A few known CABERs have owned it before me. I had to add some missing parts and was fortunate to have some original paint parts for it .


----------



## dogdart (Apr 28, 2021)

2 tough tanks to find


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 28, 2021)

Rolling “Art”! 1938 Roadmaster Supreme I like to look at more than ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 28, 2021)

.


----------



## dogdart (May 5, 2021)

A few more things to address,  but getting there


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2021)

My 1936 CWC Roadster I turned into a delivery bike just for fun.  Bike came to me fairly parted and I did what i could to make it an honest bike again.
Posted it for sale local so we shall see.


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2021)




----------



## kshimp41 (May 5, 2021)

Recently Found.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## buickmike (May 9, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> 36
> 
> View attachment 1272105



After viewing this bike I was inspired to locate some triple drops for my bike


----------



## John Gailey (May 12, 2021)

36 work in progress


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 12, 2021)

Hi.! Everyone.!!! Esta es Mi,

(1936  Roadster. R.master..)

Don't know much about old bikes....

But for Some Reason I love, bikes..
From (CWC..)



Step.!!   By   Step.!!...    

Stay Safe With Family.!!! and Friends.!!!

Be.!!!......Happy.!!!....


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2021)

Ive shown this bike before but this time Im excited because its finally about to go on the stand and get its day in the sunshine after what was obviously a hard life.  It will remain with its current character but cleaned up and revived and ridden as a regular rider in my fleet.  New wheelset is finally in hand to replace the trashed set on it now.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 12, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ive shown this bike before but this time Im excited because its finally about to go on the stand and get its day in the sunshine after what was obviously a hard life.  It will remain with its current character but cleaned up and revived and ridden as a regular rider in my fleet.  New wheelset is finally in hand to replace the trashed set on it now.
> 
> View attachment 1410275
> 
> View attachment 1410276



Nice!!.. Project...keep up keep up.!!


(CWC..  )...(1947/49).?

Stay Safe.!! With Family.!! And Friends.


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Nice!!.. Project...keep up keep up.!!
> 
> 
> (CWC..  )...(1947/49).?
> ...



I believe 47 would be correct for this one but Ive never locked down a concrete date.  It a strange bike because it has a fork design Ive never seen and a paint combination ive never seen (black with green trim).


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I believe 47 would be correct for this one but Ive never locked down a concrete date.  It a strange bike because it has a fork design Ive never seen and a paint combination ive never seen (black with green trim).



I've seen that style fork with the bump crown on a couple CWCs, but not many. I actually have one in my stash.


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I've seen that style fork with the bump crown on a couple CWCs, but not many. I actually have one in my stash.



This bike drives me nuts because I cant find one single CWC bike like it.  The style of the spears, the way and style the paint is done on the tip of the fenders, the bump-crown fork, Rack with the fat braces like a Monark, black with light green trim etc etc.  To make it worse I do not see any obvious badge holes......AND the full pan style seat.


----------



## dogdart (May 12, 2021)

my MLC pic on it's first voyage after service


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2021)

CWC, standing out from the crowd.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 12, 2021)




----------



## manuel rivera (May 12, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Hi.! Everyone.!!! Esta es Mi,
> 
> (1936  Roadster. R.master..)
> 
> ...



Nice felix!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 12, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1410544
> 
> View attachment 1410545



Dig the lock hanging on the seat and that racoon tail too! Oh yeah, the shoes are bitchin' as well......


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 19, 2021)

Hi.!!!..@ Todos. 

WENDY PARK.

CLEVELAND PORT AUTHORITY &
METRO PARK OWN NOW. 

US.coast guard firts Since (19??)
Beautiful Building Uuuuff. 
Hope you guys like it.!!!






Stay Safe.!!! and Have A Bless Day.!!!


BE.!!!..HAPPY.!!!...


----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2021)

Showing off the Motormaster at the trade show in 1938.


----------



## tacochris (May 19, 2021)

Alot of work, alot of straightening and scrubbing and polishing but my war-time 45 CWC is coming along slowly a piece a day.  This will be a sympathetic resto in the sense that the patina finish as it is right now will remain with the exception of cleaning the years of neglect and rot.  This will be my first black-wall tire bike because the bike calls for it, not because thats what i want personally.  Lol
Considering the before picture, it has already come a LONG way....


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 19, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ive shown this bike before but this time Im excited because its finally about to go on the stand and get its day in the sunshine after what was obviously a hard life.  It will remain with its current character but cleaned up and revived and ridden as a regular rider in my fleet.  New wheelset is finally in hand to replace the trashed set on it now.
> 
> View attachment 1410275
> 
> View attachment 1410276



Nice to see you bring it back to life..... These are such nice riding bikes. Can't wait to see it rolling!


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 19, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (May 19, 2021)

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice to see you bring it back to life..... These are such nice riding bikes. Can't wait to see it rolling!



I have alot of cool bikes, but for some reason I am most excited to see this one live again....something about it being war-time excites the history-buff in me.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 19, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I have alot of cool bikes, but for some reason I am most excited to see this one live again....something about it being war-time excites the history-buff in me.



You and me both!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 19, 2021)

Felixnegron said:


> Hi.!!!..@ Todos.
> 
> WENDY PARK.
> 
> ...



Saludos Felix*!* nice bike in front of a nice building*!* looks like a side of ship*!*


----------



## stezell (May 26, 2021)

Here's a 36 Roadster I recently picked up, I  was going to let it go but for now I decided to hold onto it. 

Sean


----------



## Just Jeff (May 26, 2021)

1945 RoadMaster


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2021)

Not that my opinion matters but I say you made a good decision Sean!!    

That bike is cool!!


----------



## stezell (May 26, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Not that my opinion matters but I say you made a good decision Sean!!
> 
> That bike is cool!!



Whatever Eric, thanks!


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2021)

BLWNMNY said:


> These are such nice riding bikes.



Rides Really really Really nice!





Cleveland Rocks!


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Jun 2, 2021)

My 45 CWC with the Allstate Safety Treads hanging there to give me the good feelings while the wheels are being built and painted.  I am not one to run black wall tires but this bike just spoke to me and I felt it was the right thing to do for the era and the bike.
When I hung them up there I knew 100% that was the right choice.


----------



## PLERR (Jun 2, 2021)

Newest addition to the stable, a *1954 ladies Roadmaster Pleasure Liner.*  The tires are newer and I'm sure the wheels are incorrect. No headlight of course.

E=-)


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 2, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1423156
> View attachment 1423157



MaamaaasiiiTaaasss=😀😍🤙👏.Vivale CWC.!!!

Be.!!!.....Happy.!!!...😄😜😎😉


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 2, 2021)

Never checked the date been sitting in the shed for over 8 to 10 years also have the women’s bike that was bought as his and hers bikes originally.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2021)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2021)

Hump Dayyyyyyy


----------



## Kato (Jul 28, 2021)

Just finished main clean up........will do more later in the year.
Been told it's a CWC built bike but not sure on the year.
Serial# B47557  53C     I think it's a 1956 but not 100% sure


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 29, 2021)

Rearranged some bikes today.


----------



## dogdart (Sep 29, 2021)

Almost missed CWW


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 29, 2021)

A few cool bikes i miss , love ccw bikes !!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2021)

Haven't had the 41 CWC WF TT out in a while so cruised a few miles tonight.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2021)

'48 Western Flyer


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

1938 Motormaster


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2021)

1936 Clipper


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2021)

@tripple3, are those In-N Out Burger socks??


----------



## ian (Oct 6, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1491492



And Red Wing chukka boots?


----------



## Starnger (Oct 8, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> '48 Western Flyer
> View attachment 1490880
> View attachment 1490881



Lovely bike! But i believe it is not '48, since it has early 1950's style drop outs and straight fender brackets. My guess would be '51.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2021)

Just rechecked serial number and update chart. Looks like a '49.








Starnger said:


> Lovely bike! But i believe it is not '48, since it has early 1950's style drop outs and straight fender brackets. My guess would be '51.



Thank you Hammerhead


----------



## TieDye (Oct 9, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Just rechecked serial number and update chart. Looks like a '49.
> View attachment 1492384
> View attachment 1492385
> 
> Thank you Hammerhead



Yup, a 49.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2021)

My 38 RoadMaster


----------



## ozzie (Oct 20, 2021)

I hope I’m forgiven for loading this on a Thursday but I couldn’t resist.


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2021)

Still Wednesday here in socal!


----------



## Lars Cohn (Oct 27, 2021)

Salvaged CWC heap of junk found at a local antique store.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 27, 2021)

Lars Cohn said:


> Salvaged CWC heap of junk found at a local antique store.
> 
> View attachment 1502892



Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn’t that a 4 gill frame? That definitely is
not junk. Looks cool with that tubular fork.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 27, 2021)

..


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello @ Todos.!!! 👍  🤝  👍

Around the Neighborhood...👀👍🥰

Aaahiii LuuuuLyyyy... 👏  👍  👏 




Feels Soooooo good....👍🤝👍😜
Stay Safe With Family.!! And Friends.!!


----------



## Lars Cohn (Oct 27, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn’t that a 4 gill frame? That definitely is
> not junk. Looks cool with that tubular fork.



Thank you, I think it is a 4 gill frame.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 27, 2021)

My CWC RM...I have no idea what year. $150 CL score


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2021)

'49 Western Flyer CWC


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## John Gailey (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1506862



Thanks.!!!..for Post This..(1)I had (1) Tooo..😜 👍🤝👍😜


The beauty...Aaahiii Luuuulyyyy.....

🥰👏🥰😎😎😎

Hey Stay Safe With Family.!!&Friends.!!

🙏🤝🙏


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2021)

'49 Western Flyer CWC. First quarter moon and Jupiter out this evening. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 10, 2021)

Not quite done yet and I've been dieing to use this black wheelset...but seems a little silly to not use chrome on a Chrome Master..


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2021)

Very nice @saladshooter  looks AWESOME with the black wheels.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Very nice @saladshooter  looks AWESOME with the black wheels.



Agreed. I believe it accentuates the chrome. Sweet ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 10, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Very nice @saladshooter  looks AWESOME with the black wheels.






ozzie said:


> Agreed. I believe it accentuates the chrome. Sweet ride.




Thanks fellas! I don't hate it either... 😍 

But I gotta try the chrome and might go back to black. 🖤


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 10, 2021)

The black wheels balance out all the chrome and makes the whole bike POP!! 😍  😍


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2021)

Fleet Wing


----------



## ozzie (Nov 10, 2021)

A bitsa bike, but with 7 gears its fast and rides so well. Being 6'2 it feels like it was built for me. The geometry feels modern for a bike with a frame and fork designed in the late 30's.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello @ Toditos.!!!




1937... 👀   👏😍🥰😍👀





1938..👀👀🥰👏😜😍👀👀





3/agallas_1939.... 👏👀😍🥰👀👏

Hey Amigo Stay Safe with Family.!! &Friends.!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2021)

Here’s a nice opportunity made available on Cleveland Welding Wednesday.






Nice looking bike, currently listed over in the For Sale/Trade section.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 17, 2021)

Here’s a black bent tank to match my red bent tank


----------



## palepainter (Nov 17, 2021)

Work in progress. 38 Roadmaster Cycle truck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2021)

'37 & '38 RMS


----------



## ozzie (Nov 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> '37 & '38 RMS
> 
> View attachment 1513688



I’ll take both! thanks.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 17, 2021)

palepainter said:


> Work in progress. 38 Roadmaster Cycle truck. View attachment 1513660
> View attachment 1513661



Nice work mate. Very cool.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2021)

ozzie said:


> I’ll take both! thanks.



No problem just write an obscene check!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> No problem just write an obscene check!



They're worth every dollar.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## palepainter (Nov 24, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1516960
> 
> View attachment 1516961
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1516960
> 
> View attachment 1516961
> 
> ...





Beautiful group! Now you just need to build a step-thru with black wheels to round it out! 😉


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Nov 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1517266



This is my favourite decal on any bike! I have one I need to put on my rat f'ugly 4 gill.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2021)

I agree,
Same here.
Some questions I have about it, are when did they actually start using them on the bikes, and did they originally apply them to the rear fender, or on the seat tube?
The 38 model catalog was adamant about looking for the Master Weld decal on the seat tube of the new Master Weld models, but I have yet to see an original 38 model with one of these decals on the seat tube.
I’ve also wondered about the color scheme of the decal.
The prewar catalog shows it with the yellow surround, and red interior, but the decals that are currently available on the market, are just the opposite, with a red surround and a yellow interior.
What gives?
Any thoughts on this subject?
This decal is so cool, that it’s worth going with, regardless of what is actually correct.
But with that said, it would be nice to know if there was a prewar/postwar difference, and if they ever actually used them on the 1938 model bikes.
What say you?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 24, 2021)

Here's my 38 Standard on the seat tube












And my 38 Supreme on the fender.




Clear as mud now?


cyclingday said:


> I agree,
> Same here.
> Some questions I have about it, are when did they actually start using them on the bikes, and did they originally apply them to the rear fender, or on the seat tube?
> The 38 model catalog was adamant about looking for the Master Weld decal on the seat tube of the new Master Weld models, but I have yet to see an original 38 model with one of these decals on the seat tube.
> ...


----------



## ozzie (Nov 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I agree,
> Same here.
> Some questions I have about it, are when did they actually start using them on the bikes, and did they originally apply them to the rear fender, or on the seat tube?
> The 38 model catalog was adamant about looking for the Master Weld decal on the seat tube of the new Master Weld models, but I have yet to see an original 38 model with one of these decals on the seat tube.
> ...



Great questions. I often look for the decal on prewar bikes on the forum but rarely see it. I’m definitely not qualified to answer your questions. I have only ever seen the decal on post war bikes.  @Krakatoa, @szathmarig or @Freqman1 would probably know.

My bike is far from correct so i wouldn’t care if it is correct and I came close to applying it to the seat mast but on the white frame it didn’t look right. I’m thinking of putting it on the rear fender.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Here's my 38 Standard on the seat tube
> View attachment 1517300
> 
> View attachment 1517301
> ...



Very cool!
Thanks for posting those, Chad.
Interesting to note that they are both in the alternate color scheme.
Are they both the same size, or is the one one the seat tube slightly smaller than the one on the fender?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll have to get measurements for ya.

I prefer the winged CWC wheel decal myself. I have this decal on the fender of two bikes. But I've also seen it on the seat tube.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 24, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> I'll have to get measurements for ya.
> 
> I prefer the winged CWC wheel decal myself. I have this decal on the fender of two bikes. But I've also seen it on the seat tube.
> View attachment 1517357



Is it on the front or back of the rear fender?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 24, 2021)

Front of back.


----------



## mrg (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, what yrs is the winged one and do their yrs overlap?


----------



## Misterotis (Nov 24, 2021)

1motime said:


> Trail Blazer.  Some have a problem with it.  I like it as is!
> 
> View attachment 1225782



The only problem I have with it is that it’s not mine. Beautiful.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2021)

mrg said:


> Ok, what yrs is the winged one and do their yrs overlap?



This, I would like to know also.
Did the winged decal cease, once the Master Weld Frame and decal appeared in 1938?
Or, we’re they used simultaneously, and if so, for how long?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 25, 2021)

I believe The Master Weld Frame, decal.

Is @ (Postwar) I may Wrong but I believe.

 Is @ (Postwar) Double check.!

Not a (100%) Positive...ok I am Not @

Experto don't Pretend...but I love learn about it.
Let...👀👀👀👍 🤝👍😜


Happy Thanksgiving day.!

With Family.!! and Friends.!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2021)

First pic is from the 38 catalog ( read caption under the insignia ) and 2nd pic from the 39 & 40 catalogs.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 25, 2021)

mrg said:


> First pic is from the 38 catalog ( read caption under the insignia ) and 2nd pic from the 39 & 40 catalogs.View attachment 1517596
> 
> View attachment 1517597



@ mrg.!! Thank you Sir.!

For the info... ✌️  🤝  ✌️


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 25, 2021)

Learn some New Too Me & More, 

 and More about...(CWC=🧐👀🥰🤝)


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 1, 2021)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 1, 2021)

Hump Dayyyyyyy 
CWC Wednesday


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2021)

About done with the  38 3 gill, debating on which tank paint scheme, mostly red is the 1 yr only 38 tank, mostly black is a 39 OG paint tank I had on it till I found the right one.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Front of back.View attachment 1517362



Ok here is the decal on the back fender of your '38 RMS (Larkin's old bike) So is the outside ring supposed to be red, yellow, or gold? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2021)

Gold.


Available from Gus Salmon Precision Graphics.
See the listing in the parts & accessories for sale forum.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

For the decal perverts, this is one of my NOS early winged CWC decals, unadulterated by the ravishes of time. 

Interesting to note that the gold color has a lot of sparkle like metal flake, it’s not a flat gold color.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2021)

That may be true, for the pre 38 Winged CWC decal, but to assume that is the case for the post 37 Master Weld decal is probably a mistake.



This example of the Master Weld decal is still in pretty good shape, and shows no sign of the sparkle or flake appearance that the Winged CWC decal shows.
That isn’t to say, that is the definitive truth, but just to say, until someone produces an n o s, unravaged by time example of the Master Weld decal, I’m going to say, no sparkle in the gold on the post 37 Master Weld decal.
Just my personal opinion, please prove me wrong, so that we can get it right, once and for all.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

I agree Marty, I was only referencing the winged decal, I should have been more specific. 
We should not assume the same for the Master Weld decal.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Hump Dayyyyyyy
> CWC Wednesday
> View attachment 1520662
> View attachment 1520663



 Once again you always have great pictures , thanks brother !!!!!!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 7, 2021)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday to everyone. I’m still waiting on the new rear hub to arrive hence the mismatched wheel set.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2021)

Happy Hump Day!
Cleveland Welding Wednesday.



1936 Blue Clipper,
parked on the desk in the den,
unless out for a ride....🤩🥳😎


----------



## tacochris (Dec 8, 2021)

Throwback to the oddball colorway 45 CWC I still have in the works.  Still waiting on time to build the wheelset....

_*I should mention my garage no longer looks like a hell-hole*_


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1524062



That really looks like a Buick Roadmaster to me!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2021)

Old Man Winter says,
Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 8, 2021)

1st tank design


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 8, 2021)

View attachment 1524016


cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1524082
> Old Man Winter says,
> Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday!



More Snow.!!!
But more.!!!& More.!!!
(Water😍 😜 😍👍🤝👍).Tooo.!!!!

Have a bless day with family.!! and friends.!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 8, 2021)

HEY AMIGOS.! STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!!! AND FRIENDS.!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 8, 2021)

Here’s a new one for me . My first copake purchase . I farted around and gave $275 for this ride. I know I stepped up so please . I want to thank @kirk thomas for helping me get this to Texas, he was awesome.It was advertised as 50s but I don’t think so . So here’s how it came out of the box


----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a new one for me . My first copake purchase . I farted around and gave $275 for this ride. I know I stepped up so please . I want to thank @kirk thomas for helping me get this to Texas, he was awesome.It was advertised as 50s but I don’t think so . So here’s how it came out of the box
> 
> View attachment 1524270
> 
> ...



Nice ride! Got plans?


----------



## tacochris (Dec 8, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a new one for me . My first copake purchase . I farted around and gave $275 for this ride. I know I stepped up so please . I want to thank @kirk thomas for helping me get this to Texas, he was awesome.It was advertised as 50s but I don’t think so . So here’s how it came out of the box
> 
> View attachment 1524270
> 
> ...



I would venture to say early 1940's eh?  I had a girls version with a very similar headlight and mounting bracket...

btw I love the color combo on this thing....kinda like pea soup!  Lol


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 8, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1524282
> 
> View attachment 1524284



Nice (  👀 👏🥰✌️👀)...CWC. ARTILLERY...

Mr. Chad.!! HEY AMIGO STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!! AND FRIENDS.!!


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a new one for me . My first copake purchase . I farted around and gave $275 for this ride. I know I stepped up so please . I want to thank @kirk thomas for helping me get this to Texas, he was awesome.It was advertised as 50s but I don’t think so . So here’s how it came out of the box
> 
> View attachment 1524270
> 
> ...



Bummer you got taken on that, no guard and not a 50's as advertised but someone here will take it off your hands and maybe get your money back 😏, oh ya, looks '40 to me and first time I've seen the rear fender & rack hooked to the rear stand hole!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 8, 2021)

Guys since it's CWC Wednesday, I will like to ask a question, I pick up a CWC girls bike and the serial # under the crank is G36624, according to the charts is it a 40,46 or 49. Skip tooth, rear drop outs, curved fender braces. and tank. has the rear


----------



## palepainter (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2021)

This beauty showed up at our ride last Sunday.





@poolboy1 Ethan’s, very nice, 
1937 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## palepainter (Dec 8, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> This beauty showed up at our ride last Sunday.View attachment 1524441
> View attachment 1524442
> @poolboy1 Ethan’s, very nice,
> 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## dogdart (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## palepainter (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 22, 2021)

LOVE RIDES MY BIKE AROUND THIS, 

AREA.!!..FELIZ NAVIDAD.!!.🙏✌️🙏

HAPPY HOLIDAYS.!!✌️🤝✌️


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Kato (Dec 23, 2021)

A day late and a dollar short but what the hay..........kool little 20" CWC
I think I might send this one to the Deal or No Deal and see what happens


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 29, 2021)

A newly attributed specimen...

It's 26"

Found by member @Billythekid


----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2021)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 12, 2022)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice Menu Chad! 👍  👍


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Jan 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1547827



Similar to the one on my 53 Pleasure liner.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 19, 2022)

CWC 1941 Western Flyer "original" paint.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2022)

Dig that bike Buck @buck hughes 
Curved down tube, 1 year difference.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 19, 2022)

..


----------



## tacochris (Jan 19, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1551865



Came out as awesome as I expected....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2022)

@cyclonecoaster.com Frank and Sailor,
riding the Tsunami, on a 1938 Wavemaster.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2022)

'49 Western Flyer


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Feb 16, 2022)

Pretty '37 lady that lives with Mike.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2022)

So, here you go!
If the chase after a Roadmaster Supreme, has you all worn out, get yourself a genuine Restmaster, and open up a cold one.
I’m sure those sweet dreams of Roadmaster Supremes won’t be far behind.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 17, 2022)

It's Thursday,  but was riding this yesterday,  ...


----------



## Huntingtonbikeguru (Feb 19, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Very nice @saladshooter  looks AWESOME with the black wheels.



New to CABE so not sure how best to navigate this  site, but I was referred to @saladshooter regarding a Ben Hur I have had land in my shop.  I would love to get some knowledge on these Indiana made bikes so I can put this beauty back together. It looks like something someone “modernized” in the 60’s.  Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 19, 2022)

Howdy @Huntingtonbikeguru

Nice 36/37 chrome master frame you have there. The bike was manufactured by the Cleveland Welding Company in Ohio but sold and badged for stores across the country.
There have been many parts replaced on that bike as you mentioned.

Here is a 90% complete original that I have.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## srfndoc (Feb 23, 2022)

I guess I should return my recently acquired 36 for a 38?  😃


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

No returns accepted.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 23, 2022)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday everyone from Melbourne, downunder.


----------



## 39zep (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 9, 2022)

Badged Ridewell:


----------



## dogdart (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## 39zep (Mar 9, 2022)

1939 CWC Built Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## 39zep (Mar 16, 2022)

1939 and 1940 RoadMaster Supremes


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2022)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme, model 2226.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2022)

1939 CWC built 4Bar.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 16, 2022)

37 Flyer Motor bike


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 16, 2022)

39zep said:


> 1939 CWC Built Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar
> View attachment 1585415
> 
> View attachment 1585422






fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1585439






39zep said:


> 1939 and 1940 RoadMaster Supremes
> View attachment 1589848
> 
> View attachment 1589849






cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1589904
> 1938 Roadmaster Supreme, model 2226.



MaaaamaaaciiiTaaa Querida...Uuuuffffff...

Love it.!!!!!! Vivale CWC=😍Love iiiiiiiT.!!!!!!!!!!

🙏🤝✌️🙌 🙏


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 16, 2022)

Simple 1937 From CWC...Here in The Great, 

Cleveland OH..🥰🙌🥰


Back Toooo The Road again & again.!!!

 🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 16, 2022)

Double the trouble


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 16, 2022)

It's not done but it's coming together...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 16, 2022)

39zep said:


> 1939 and 1940 RoadMaster Supremes
> View attachment 1589848
> 
> View attachment 1589849



KILLER RIGHT THERE 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 16, 2022)

Even this is a thing of beauty.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks like the early non switch tail light? Very nice.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 17, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Looks like the early non switch tail light? Very nice.



Yes sir, the non switch version.  Thanks Eddie.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 17, 2022)

Reminds me of a Beatles song.
“I can get by, with a little help from my friends.”


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## dogdart (Mar 23, 2022)

Yesterday and today's riders


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 6, 2022)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday!


----------



## 39zep (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2022)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2022)

39zep said:


> 1939 and 1940 RoadMaster Supremes
> View attachment 1589848
> 
> View attachment 1589849



Just got to say, a couple of my favorites here on the Cabe especially the black & orange! @39zep you da man!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 6, 2022)

Took the 4 gill out today. Such a great riding bike. To the bay, past the F1 GP track (on this week) and through town.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Cleveland Welding Wednesday with a pair of 38 Supremes!


----------



## dogdart (Apr 13, 2022)

Got my speedo on


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2022)

I now pronounce you as;
CWC fraternity pledge,
“Spartacus”


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1606106
> View attachment 1606105
> I now pronounce you as;
> CWC fraternity pledge,
> “Spartacus”



Beautiful 😍 bike there. 

Thanks for sharing... ✌️  🤝  ✌️ 



BTW...When you ride @ boys RMS.


IT FEELS LIKE YOU ARE GOING SO COMFORTABLE...BECAUSE THE ANGLE, 

BETWEEN THE SEAT TOO THE HANDLEBARS...IT SOME YOU HAVE TO, 

EXPERIENCE... CAUSE THE WAY THE FRAME IT IS...MAKES YOU LAID BACK A LITTLE...

AND IF FEELS LIKE THE BIKE IS GONNA TAKE OFF FROM YOUR HANDS...DON'T KNOW, BUT THAT'S HOW I FEELS WHEN, OR EVERYTIME I HAD A CHANCE RIDE MY, BIKE..LOVE IT.!!


Too much fun ride on...@ Beautiful bike.!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2022)

Agreed, Felix!
When you ride one of these bikes, you feel like a, Master of the Road.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Agreed, Felix!
> When you ride one of these bikes, you feel like a, Master of the Road.



@ Mr.cyclinday I really, really telling you Sir.!


I ride Too many bikes.!! But the feeling is Soo. Much different when you ride on @

(Y) frame RMS. STYLE...NEVER FORGET.

WHEN MY LOVELY SON RIDE ON MY BIKE.

FOR THE FIRST TIME, WHEN HE ALMOST.

STOP TO HANDLE THE BIKE BACK TOO ME.

I NEVER , NEVER FORGOT HE JUST SAY.

LET ME GOO AROUND AGAIN HE SAY CAUSE I NEVER HAVE THIS, FEELING.

THEN HE SAID MY KNEES NEVER REACH OR, HIT THE HANDLEBARS...DAD IT FEELS SOOOO.,DIFFERENT THEN YOUR OTHERS BIKES. AM I TELL HIM.

I TOLD YOU...HAHAHAHA....NOW YOU,
BELIEVE ME SON....


THAT'S THE BEAUTIFUL EXPERIENCE WHEN YOU HAD A CHANCE RIDE ON @ (37/38)


ROADMASTER SUPREME...AND I READY KNOW CAUSE I HAD (1)... 😜  😎  😜


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 14, 2022)

Me yesterday for a Relax short bike ride.  🥰              🙌 ✌️ 🥰 ✌️ 🙌


Ice cream...😙😋😙













Felixnegron said:


> Too much fun ride on...@ Beautiful bike.!



Love ride this bike.!!!...Relax, Relax,Relax.!


----------



## dogdart (Apr 20, 2022)

Also , Wise Lock Wednesday


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2022)

Ok, just wanting to see if any other CWC anomaly like this are out their? What makes this 42 CWC Western Flyer different is the frame, exclusively designed for the Hawthorn All American, one of only 2 prewar straight bar models ( tall tank being the other ) the big difference is straight down tube with a curve right before the crank and no rear stand feet and only fits the AA tank,  I'm guessing in 42 parts were getting scarce so they were just putting together whatever they had to build some bikes so that's how a WF built with a Wards frame, also had a vintage aftermarket guard & lite so they were really basic, any other late prewar strange og builds? , Oh ya just put some tubes in the OG Davis Deluxe tires and put a few miles around town.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2022)

Photo credit; @tripple3


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2022)

Another CWC I've just about finished, 41 SpeedKing 3 gill.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> CWC 1941 Western Flyer "original" paint.






Wednesday, back in January;








Cleveland, 
"OHIO" 
where the Best is made!


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 11, 2022)

Sting like  @🐝🐝🐝 .. Runs like @ CADILLAC. 😜

1937 RMS.! BY CWC....In The Greatest.!!!
Cleveland OH.= 🙏 🤝🥰🤝🙏



BTW...THIS IS MI BIKE FAVORITA.!!!

 I RIDE THIS ONE EVERYTIME I HAD A CHANCE.!! WHY NOT...🙏🤝✌️🙏



LOOOOOVEEEEE IT.!!!👀😎🥰😜👀





And  ALWAYS MUCHAS.!! MUCHAS.!!

GRACIAS YOU KNOW WHY TO @ MR. JIM FRAZIER.!!

JIM I HOPE YOU AND YOURS ARE DOING WELL AND GREAT... 🙏  ✌️  🤝  🙏


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (May 11, 2022)

Forty Chrome Master


----------



## Lonestar (May 11, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Forty Chrome Master
> View attachment 1624656
> 
> View attachment 1624657
> ...



Wow! That is gorgeous! Thanks, you just added another to my bucketlist bikes! 👍


----------



## dogdart (May 11, 2022)

36 crusty with the granddaughter


----------



## BF2485 (May 12, 2022)

My 1946? Roadmaster.... F75699 serial number . I only paid $40


----------



## Hammerhead (May 18, 2022)

'49 Western Flyer CWC


----------



## mike j (May 18, 2022)

...


----------



## srfndoc (May 18, 2022)

My daughter said she wanted a colorful, old bike.    😃


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2022)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 25, 2022)

Few miles on @ Dif...bike R.master.!POR

 SUPUESTO..HAHA last night 🌙 after, Dinner.

Just for fun ...Thanks Jesus=😍 for let me

Enjoy my Precious FAMILY.!!!FRIENDS.!!!+++
MY BIKES.!!PRICELESS.!!!!!!!!!
🙏✌️🤝😍✌️🙏

1936 Roadmaster B.K...Make here in The Greatest.!!!✌️🥰🤝CLEVELAND OH...
Back in The Good old days....👀👀👀















Amigos.!!!HAVE A BEAUTIFUL & GREAT DAY. 

WITH F.!!&F.!!... 🙏 ✌️ 🤝 ✌️ 🙏


----------



## saladshooter (May 25, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2022)

Uh huh,


Yeah!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 25, 2022)

New to the collection


----------



## 39zep (May 25, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (May 25, 2022)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1633862
> 
> View attachment 1633871



GOOD LORD!!!! 😲😲😲😲


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2022)




----------



## rdavisonsr (May 25, 2022)

Two of my favorite CWC


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2022)

CWC Wednesday


----------



## BrianInPA (May 25, 2022)

1953


----------



## Oilit (May 26, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> 1953
> 
> View attachment 1634022



Is that a rails to trails path? Reminds me of the New River Trail in south-west Virginia. Old railroad beds make good places to ride old bikes!


----------



## Goodday (Jun 1, 2022)

Got to ride this former yard art, figured it’s a early 47, can tell it had a rear seat on it, I know cheap light on front, still need to round up another truss rod


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2022)

Whatever happened to this guy/bike?

@Buster1 if I remember right?


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1637892
> View attachment 1637893
> Whatever happened to this guy/bike?
> 
> @Buster1 if I remember right?




This is my very first Roadmaster I ever owned. I remembered seeing it on Dave's site. So when Buster posted it for sale and used the same pics that he used on Dave's site in his for sale ad I instantly recognized it and told him I'd take it.





Wow would there even be a Cleveland Welding Wednesday if I didn't buy it...😱


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2022)

Nice!
It looks like Jr. is more of a Schwinn guy. Lol!
👶


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 15, 2022)

👀  👀  👀  🙄🙄🙄👀  👀  👀 Hhhmm!
















My C.TRUCK =😅🥰🤩😙🤝✌️🤝

Hey HAVE A BLESS & BEAUTIFUL DAY!!!
               🙏✌️🙌🤝🙏


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 15, 2022)

My one and only CWC. 1940 Hawthorne. Front wheel stolen off of my 1947 Monark SD. Rides pretty good for now. Plan to build wheels with New Departure 2 speed in the rear and an original hub in the front. I’m loving these black walls! Unfortunately, the front hub of the original wheel self-destructed on a test ride hence the monark wheel. Still need a correct tank and rack in OG paint.(Hint, Hint!) I’m loving this bike!! Happy CWC Wednesday!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## srfndoc (Jun 15, 2022)

Same beauty.


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 15, 2022)

My green roadster at the cycle truck ride:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 15, 2022)

38 Supreme


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 15, 2022)

That’s sexy!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2022)

Yeah,
I’ve seen the ads for that on TV.
I think they call it, Peyronies/Bent Crank Disease.
There’s a cure for it, that requires daily exercise.


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 22, 2022)

Beautiful 😍 AMAZING & @ MARAVILLOSO!!

LAKE ERIE FROM THE GREATEST CLEVELAND OH 🙌 😍 👏 🙌

Hey People =Gente HAVE A GREAT & BEAUTIFUL DAY W.F&F!!! ...

🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏💯

BTW...I DON'T WANT LET THEY OUT OF MY POST...GOD BLESS 🙏 ALL AROUND THE WORLD...including MY OWN BROTHER HIS A FIREFIGHTER!! FOR THE LAST 16 YEARS. MY BROTHER LOVE YOU BUDDY...BE SAFE!!


🙏 ✌️🤝🙌🙏


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2022)

Haven't had the 38 3 gill out in a while!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 29, 2022)

Nunca la PRODUCIERON =PRODUCTION 

BUT IT LOOKS NICE 👀 😍 👀 👌 

GENTE= PEOPLE TENGAN UN, 
MARAVILLOSO DIA!!! WITH FAMILY!!! &. FRIENDS!!! 🙏 ✌️🤝💯🤝✌️🙏



BTW...NOT MY BIKE...✌️🤝✌️


----------



## TieDye (Jun 29, 2022)

1941 CWC Fulmer's badge GXE Thrift Model.  A very rare bike.  I am looking for the correct seat shown in the catalog page.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2022)

Special deal for life-long friend @Tim Kersey 
1941 Western Flyer Heavy Duty



"Not For SALE"😊


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 13, 2022)

TieDye said:


> 1941 CWC Fulmer's badge GXE Thrift Model.  A very rare bike.  I am looking for the correct seat shown in the catalog page.
> 
> View attachment 1654456
> 
> ...



Here’s my girls I believe to be original


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 13, 2022)

Beautiful 😍 🤩 😍 LOGOS!!

HEY YOU, YOU,YOU & YOOOUUU!!!!

HAVE BLESS & EXCELLENT DAY. 
WITH FAMILY!! AND FRIENDS!!!
🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 20, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1665882



Finally @  1937RMS= FINALMENTE TIENES TU 1937RMS!!! 

BRAAAAVOOOO FOR YOU ENJOY!!!
✌️ 👏 👍 ✌️ 👏 👍 ✌️ 👏👏👏👏


----------



## oskisan (Jul 20, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1665882



Right on Chad!!! Great score... I was wondering what ever happened to this bad boy. I figured it either went to you or 39Zep.  I guess we should see even more acquisitions as you now have even more room for storage. Congrats on the new acquisition!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 20, 2022)

Thanks Ken! Now that I have more space, I have much less money to spend on bikes...

I'm excited to implement my vision for this RMS. Stay tuned


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 20, 2022)

You have to start with something…


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2022)

This in the for sale section today,


Seems like a pretty good deal, for a completely equipped tank bike.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 10, 2022)

1937 Ben Hur CWC


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 17, 2022)

Aaahhh MIERCOLES OTRA VES.!===

CWC BIKES...  Q. BIEN..I LOOOVEEEE IT.!!!
















Have a Beautiful &. @ BLESS DAY WITH...

Family.!!! and friends.!!!... 🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Aug 18, 2022)

A little late but a bloke on the Cleveland Welding FB page found this Supreme at a yard sale.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice!
Did he happen to mention what the serial number was?


----------



## ozzie (Aug 19, 2022)

I will check the comments in the post.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 19, 2022)

ozzie said:


> View attachment 1681808
> 
> A little late but a bloke on the Cleveland Welding FB page found this Supreme at a yard sale.



Me.!!! NO PROBLEMA ABOUT THE S.###

JUST TELL YOUR FRIEND...SEND THE BIKE. 

BACK TOO CLEVELAND OH...DOSEN'T MATTER I'll take it.!👀😂👀🥰😙😂👀

BTW...MR...OZZIE.!!  NICE FOUND...
YO I LOVE IT...HAHA


----------



## ozzie (Aug 20, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> Me.!!! NO PROBLEMA ABOUT THE S.###
> 
> JUST TELL YOUR FRIEND...SEND THE BIKE.
> 
> ...



I only wish i found it. That would be a miracle if it happened in Australia.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 20, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> Did he happen to mention what the serial number was?



I messaged him. He sent a photo and said he’ll clean off some of the old paint so it is legible.


----------



## oskisan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## oskisan (Aug 20, 2022)

ozzie said:


> View attachment 1681808
> 
> A little late but a bloke on the Cleveland Welding FB page found this Supreme at a yard sale.




Bike was SOLD


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I messaged him. He sent a photo and said he’ll clean off some of the old paint so it is legible. View attachment 1682661



Thanks!
The letter “B” = 1937
I don’t see any of the mounting holes for the battery cage, but the locking fork bits suggest that it was a fully equipped model.




It would probably be a daunting pursuit, to bring it back, but this is probably what it looked like at some point in its existence.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 20, 2022)

H.badge 👀  👀  👀 BUT STILL @ 37 RMS.😜🥰😙
RaRe UNICORN...THEY DON'T COME OUT.

Easy or Tooo OFTEN I STILL TAKE IT...
I DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMA...
"NOOOOO,"NOOOOO".!!
✌️😜😂😙✌️🤝✌️


BTW...BEST, B.K.PARTS ARE 🧐🧐😎R.T....


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2022)

Astute observation, Felix!
The presence of a head badge, makes it much easier to resurrect if so desired.
No tank needed means no 2nd on the house. Lol!



Really cool project!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 21, 2022)

Felixnegron said:


> View attachment 1682860
> H.badge 👀  👀  👀 BUT STILL @ 37 RMS.😜🥰😙
> RaRe UNICORN...THEY DON'T COME OUT.
> 
> ...



Did you buy it?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 21, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Did you buy it?



Nooo...

But Who Ever buy These, Beautiful 😍  bike...
Congrats.!!!✌️  🤝  ✌️ 🤝 ✌️


----------



## ozzie (Aug 24, 2022)

Got this license plate in the mail yesterday.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 21, 2022)

Here's a tasty tidbit for all you CWC heads. What I thought was interesting here was the breakdown and part numbers ascribed to the individual special parts. I wonder if these were internal CWC numbers or numbers specific to the reseller. Enjoy!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 21, 2022)

Here is my CWC cycletruck as found. Right now it's a work in progress.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 21, 2022)

These fenders aren't exactly laying around. I wonder if  headlight hole can be repaired.


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2022)

buickmike said:


> View attachment 1699640
> These fenders aren't exactly laying around. I wonder if  headlight hole can be repaired.



Let's see a full pic of that 38.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 22, 2022)

Is that white bike a 4 gill? Go grab a bargain.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 29, 2022)

I got a good deal on this reproduction LL frame recently and slammed it together today. Shipping a complete LL to Australia would be prohibitive in terms of cost. I’ve named it the Speed Liner as it is light and fitted with a Nexus 7. The only other parts I got with the frame are the kick stand and chain guard. It rides like a Cadillac, is super comfortable, brakes on a dime and fast.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2022)

@mrg ’s bike.
Very nice!


----------



## buickmike (Oct 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1711128
> @mrg ’s bike.
> Very nice!


----------



## buickmike (Oct 12, 2022)

I picked some fenders from Jim's pile of goodies haven't checked them out yet.  


Looking back might have been better to dip this instead of glass beading. But didn't have experience


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## 39zep (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ian (Oct 13, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> View attachment 1699637
> 
> Here is my CWC cycletruck as found. Right now it's a work in progress.



I bet it pedals easy!


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 26, 2022)

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/cc/12/40C638C8-E61D-4E72-8B10-8527878DC9FA/image000000.heic

Its not wednesday but its worthy proceed with caution can be shockingly addictive


----------



## oskisan (Nov 26, 2022)

Pedals Past said:


> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/cc/12/40C638C8-E61D-4E72-8B10-8527878DC9FA/image000000.heic
> 
> Its not wednesday but its worthy proceed with caution can be shockingly addictive





Gerry, This link did not take me anywhere. Are these photos located here on CABE?
-Ken


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 26, 2022)

Its the bellows stem…… it was supreme in 37


----------



## 1motime (Nov 26, 2022)

That anatomy is the reason step thru frames were invented


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 26, 2022)

That photo is why in my last life I knew I was a Troxel seat


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 14, 2022)




----------

